# 3D visualization system about Global ETF



## y1010b (3 June 2009)

Hello everyone

I come from Taiwan.
I have designed a 3D visualization system about Global ETF.

Here
http://140.138.147.20/flexproject/

It was made by variety of technical indicators and some prediction algorithm, in order to provide a global trend observation.

A HotKey "H" is used to call out guideline(But now in Chinese)

Search by (Capital letters) stock quotes
you can get the market trends and recent financial news

I Hope this kind of visualization system can provide more information in the future.

It will be nice to have your comments and advice.

Thank you so much.

Contact me by Email if there is any issue about the project

yehtzuyang@gmail.com

Regards


----------

